# Gas Mode On Refrigerator



## Pine Log (Jul 11, 2011)

On a recent trip back from a camping trip, I noticed that my check light on my dometic refregerator was on. Understanding that this meant that the refrigerator was not getting the proper gas, I blew my lines out and tried again. I could hear the ignitor clicking, but it would not ignite. I have since replaced my battery, as I read on this site that the gas valve was controlled by the 12v battery. I figured this was the problem, as my battery would not keep a charge. Last night I bled the gas line by lighting the stove and tried to run the refrigerator on gas. This time I could not here the ignitor clicking at all. The refrigerator runs fine on electric and until recently did fine on gas mode. Any suggestions and how to fix this problem. Most of my trips are within two hours of my house, but I sure would like to travel with the refrigerator in gas mode. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Pine Log


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you open the outside and check for spider webs or other insects in the 'chimney' for the fridge?


----------

